# What music fuels your SS spirit?



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you listen to music while you ride, or even before and after the ride, what do you like? Lately, I can't seem to get enough of Tool or Devon Sproule (totally opposite, I know). Post some youtube video's of some good songs/music videos :thumbsup: (can someone kindly inform me on how to post up youtube videos on this page? Thanks in advance)


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ... what do you like? Lately...







edit: singlespeed version, of course


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Katy Perry.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Schoenberg, NWA, Ornette Coleman. Y'know, the usual stuff.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Blink - 182, Good Charlotte, AFI, Green Day, Story of the Year, Yellowcard, Incubus, Saoisn, that pretty much sums up the current favorites playlist.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm weird about my ride music. I will listen to things like Fleetwood Mac Bare Trees album or Don McClean - American Pie.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Tried listening on a ride. Didn't like it much. I prefer silence. 

Skiing, on the other hand, I like everything from underground hip hop to classical.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

TroutBum said:


> edit: singlespeed version, of course


How'd you get that video posted on the thread?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoa someone knows who RL Burnside is?

You from Mississippi too?

I know his grandkids pretty well.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I ride to be outside with natural things. I like to hear the rocks, dirt and sand under my wheels and my own labored breathing. Music on a ride? It's unnatural to me.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Seven Angels Seven Plagues
Cave-In
Comeback Kid
Stretch Armstrong
xDisciplex AD
Shockwave
Converge
Dido

I am usually riding trails with a friend, so I don't want to tune him out with my music, but sometimes I have some 7A7P echoing in my head when mashing a flat spot on the trail. when i start climbing, the music is drowned out by a wheezing noise.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

sound of my heart pounding in my ears


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

azjonboy said:


> I ride to be outside with natural things. I like to hear the rocks, dirt and sand under my wheels and my own labored breathing. Music on a ride? It's unnatural to me.


As I read it the OP allowed for pre & post ride tunage.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Slayer on the drive there, nothing while riding


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

The first video has the best introduction that I have ever heard.


----------



## isahnisahn (Jul 27, 2010)

This is what I listen to when I'm putting my gear on.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

azjonboy said:


> I ride to be outside with natural things. I like to hear the rocks, dirt and sand under my wheels and my own labored breathing. Music on a ride? It's unnatural to me.


this is how I feel.... though if i'm riding pavement i will usually listen to music to keep from jumping when *******s blow their horn at me when they pass.

and HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA @ the stewert while putting on gear comment! hahahahahahha


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

right now... the new release from CROWBAR "Sever the Wicked Hand" skull crushing!!


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

MyName1sMud said:


> Whoa someone knows who RL Burnside is?


Fat Possum records, yo


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

The Pixies all the way there. 
Lucero on the way home.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Rage against the Machine, Audioslave, Mudvayne, Seether, Shinedown, etc... on the drive there.

On the trail, all natural sounds with the exception of some hub buzzing!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> On the trail, all natural sounds with the exception of some hub buzzing!


Or is that a swarm of angry bees! RIDE FASTER!

As for pumped up music-
Tool 
APC
Choking victim
Star ****ing Hipsters
RATM
Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
Metallica(Old skool of course) Ride the lightning is my fave

More relaxed after a ride-
Avett Brothers
Felice Brothers
Old and in the way
Grateful dead
any folk/bluegrass/or americana

And i love me some female vocalists anytime  
Nora is my favorite
Regina spektor is a close second

Ill quit boring yall

Sheepo


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't ride with music...but before and after, is all things Bluegrass.. more specifically Dan Tyminski and A.K.U.S, and the Punch Brothers. Yes, I said Bluegrass..I enjoy Lightnin' Hopkins and Corey Harris for old school roots blues.


----------



## jadeblack (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## halflung (Mar 2, 2010)

Same here, Dave Matthews Band(crash), or Audioslave (Revelation), i like to keep a grove.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

The Sword - Age of Winters

Having a hard time taking the CD out of the player. This album is HUGE.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

mo0se said:


> I don't ride with music...but before and after, is all things Bluegrass.. more specifically Dan Tyminski and A.K.U.S, and the Punch Brothers. Yes, I said Bluegrass..I enjoy Lightnin' Hopkins and Corey Harris for old school roots blues.


My Grass Is Blue

god I love bluegrass.

favorite bands? anyone mentioned in John Hartford's song about bluegrass.... haha


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

amishscum said:


> The Sword - Age of Winters
> 
> Having a hard time taking the CD out of the player. This album is HUGE.


That is a great album


----------



## chefC (Nov 17, 2007)

Any thing by Gov Mule for getting me ready to ride especially Brand New Angel. For after the ride, Massive Attack, Thievery Corporation or other form of Trip Hop.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Porcupine Tree











Gotta love the guitar on this next one:






and another


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

iron maiden
hendrix


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

I think that new Radiohead album, King of Limbs! coming up on Saturday. My favorite band and no, this isn't an ad.


----------



## ThunderFist009 (Feb 7, 2011)

I either listen to one of two things during the ride:

1) Old School Country: Cash, Haggard, Hank, Conway Twitty, Buck Owens, Elvis..

2) Punky Punk Punk: Rancid, Tiger Army, AFI, Misfits (Danzig era), Social D, Calabrese...


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

MyName1sMud said:


> My Grass Is Blue
> 
> god I love bluegrass.
> 
> favorite bands? anyone mentioned in John Hartford's song about bluegrass.... haha


One of my favorites... AKUS 




This is The Punch Brothers.. a lot of talent in this group too.


----------



## Mageetah (Oct 2, 2007)

LCD Soundsystem on the way to the trail...Animal Collective on the way to the brewery


----------



## Wrex Everything (Oct 29, 2006)

johnnyb said:


> I think that new Radiohead album, King of Limbs! coming up on Saturday.


Well goddamm, I did not know this. I'm sooo glad I looked at this thread....

...could be one of the best records any of us hear this year....


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Everything from Black Keys, North Mississippi Allstars, Robert Randolf, to STP, old Radiohead, Rage, Tool, old Weezer (before they sucked), to Zeppelin and Floyd. Usually ride 75% of the time with some tunes playing.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Wrex Everything said:


> Well goddamm, I did not know this. I'm sooo glad I looked at this thread....
> 
> ...could be one of the best records any of us hear this year....


Here's the NYTimes story: http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...m-the-king-of-limbs-will-hit-web-on-saturday/

And the official website: http://www.thekingoflimbs.com/DIUSD.htm

Oh YEAH!


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

johnnyb said:


> Here's the NYTimes story: http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...m-the-king-of-limbs-will-hit-web-on-saturday/
> 
> And the official website: http://www.thekingoflimbs.com/DIUSD.htm
> 
> Oh YEAH!


Thanks for the tip, ordered!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold's Loveless:


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

A little bit of Journey. A dash of Bon Jovi. And a sprinkling of Lenord Skinerd.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't ride w/ tunes playing, but often have some DC harDCore playing in head, Artificial Peace, bad brains, something fast like Motorhead, " snaggle tooth", while riding the SS. Try it.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Depending on my mood and flow;
nothing
portishead
KMFDM


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Ironically...Clutch.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

just so happen to be riding solo yesterday and was listening to some vintage ZZ Tops!
I was dead on......


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 22, 2010)

Surfdog93 said:


> Slayer on the drive there, nothing while riding


Same here...LOL


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Ya know, I've asked 2 or 3 times and still nobody has informed me on how to post up a YouTube video on this page...


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Ya know, I've asked 2 or 3 times and still nobody has informed me on how to post up a YouTube video on this page...


After you watch a video on YouTube, they show a page with recommended videos and also a link for emailing the video and embedded text in the field next to the "<>", just click in that box and a checkmark will appear - the text is now in your clipboard, come to MTBR and paste it into a forum message.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks  I'm not to technilogically friendly


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Thanks  I'm not to technilogically friendly


At least you are fluent in SS.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

randyharris said:


> At least you are fluent in SS.


My native tongue :thumbsup: I've only owned 1 multi-speed bike in my life (literally) and sold it within the year.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

JSBX...the blues is #1!


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Fred Eaglesmith; hard to find a Youtube of him that you can hear. Here's "Freight Train"





"Big Hair"; "the bigger the hair the closer to god!" and "Pretty Good Guy"





"I'm Wilder Than Her" with "lesbian song after lesbian song" narrative.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dozer-Big Sky Theory (not original music video) great song though


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally figured out how to post up YouTube videos, thanks again randyharris. And since the post above worked successfully, I thought I'd throw in a few songs I like. Tried to make the genres of music different, but this is basically what I listen to before, sometimes during, and after the ride.


----------



## Simpleton (May 3, 2004)

put this one in your head before your next ride. betcha go faster


----------



## Simpleton (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Simpleton (May 3, 2004)




----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*just lookin' for some tush*


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

new guilty pleasure










The Gods made heavy metal
and they saw that is was good.
They said to play it louder than hell,
we promised that we would.
When losers say it's over
we know that it's a lie.
The gods made heavy metal
and it's never...
GONNA DIE!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Srsly though. Red Fang has been doing for me lately. that and Clutch.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ What a great music video :thumbsup:

Here's something I randomly found on Google one day. It's funny, goofy, and kinda weird (don't know what the heck is after 3:36 on the timer though, couldn't find just the first song by itself). Enjoy haha


----------



## IBBW (Mar 24, 2006)

*a couple of my favorites*

http://





http://


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

It changes. Lately it's been The Black Keys & RJD2.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gotta love me some Phil Collins too. Just found this song (from the Justified t.v. show theme).


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

I listen to music if I'm driving to the trailhead.

Lately it's been...






and the like..

Sometimes it starts playing in my head while riding too


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, I grew up (haha, yeah right, grew up) in the '70s and '80s. Sorry

*Crue*: A little "Dr. Feelgood" anyone?
*AC DC*
*Judas Priest*
*Aerosmith*
*Twisted Sis'
Quiet Riot
VH*
*Sammy* solo and *Van Hagar*
*ZZ*
A little *KISS* now and then
Some *Journey*

Pretty much the Hair Band generation. Pretty much fuels everything I do.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Edit from my last post, this is the song on the Justified intro, the other song was in another episode. Still 2 good songs to ride to in my opinion :thumbsup: but I'll listen to anything.






Here's a funny song :lol: I posted this in the "pet peeves" thread because much of what people were annoyed by is stated in this song haha


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

zaskaranddriver said:


> JSBX...the blues is #1!


x2. Always puts a smile on my face and a few extra rpms thru the pedals.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> Srsly though. Red Fang has been doing for me lately. that and Clutch.


That was awesome. Enjoy this while it's free. JP's drum solos are...beyond...words.

Also, new Clutch 2x DVD (self-titled album live + bio) available in a few weeks.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Hot Rod (Aug 28, 2010)

I second, third and fourth RL Burnside

Let My Baby Ride!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## keene1 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Blood Brothers all the way - Crimes or Burn Piano Island Burn


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another great song.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Since we're talking about The Black Keys...


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

CLONG said:


> JP's drum solos are...beyond...words.


Bwana, the Mighty White Hunter, is visiting a remote tribe. They invite him to a massive dinner feast. As the fire roars and the torches burn, he hears a distant booming of drums. Suddenly, everyone leaps up and starts rushing about, collecting their belongings and fleeing.

"What is it? What's happening??" Bwana tries to find out what's going on, but nobody will stop to answer him. One fellow rushing by howls "Bad thing happens when drums stop!"

The drums continue, and now they're getting louder. People are not fleeing for their lives, trampling each other to get away. Bwana grabs a native by the arm. "What's happening?" The native looks at Bwana, fear contorting his face. "Bad thing happens when drums stop!"

Bwana is frustrated. "I know that, sure, bad thing happens when drums stop. WHAT BAD THING???"

With a mighty effort born out of terror, the native twists himself free of Bwana's grip and backs away. "When drums stop, ..." He swallows nervously. Bwana draws his revolver, aims it at the native. "So help me God, if you don't tell me right now what happens when the drums stop, I will blow your head off. WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE DRUMS STOP?"

The native's mouth works. Finally, in almost a whisper, he says "When drums stop, Bwana..."

"When drums stop, ..."

" ... BASS SOLO."


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Dead
Flogging Molly
Colin James
Reggae...


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 29, 2009)

DUH . . . . . . RAMMSTEIN


----------



## onkel (Jan 25, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Whoa someone knows who RL Burnside is?
> 
> You from Mississippi too?
> 
> I know his grandkids pretty well.


I live in Sweden and listen to him. Great stuff. Found him via The Black Keys.
I never listen to music on the bike or when I sleep but other than that, always. I saw the thread and got curious.

You can tell his grandkids (he had like 30 of 'em, right?) from me, my girl and our kids that we get a bit warmer during our cold winters (it's cold indoors too) when we listen to old R.L.

All the best
Onkel


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

raganwald said:


> " ... BASS SOLO."


LOLWTF?!



onkel said:


> I live in Sweden and listen to him. Great stuff. Found him via The Black Keys.
> I never listen to music on the bike or when I sleep but other than that, always. I saw the thread and got curious.
> 
> You can tell his grandkids (he had like 30 of 'em, right?) from me, my girl and our kids that we get a bit warmer during our cold winters (it's cold indoors too) when we listen to old R.L.
> ...


Check these guys out. Great rock/blues, live in Sweden


----------



## safetyfifth (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok, I'll play.

I never listen to music while riding. I like to hear .. nothing, except for my tires on the dirt.

On the way and back is a different matter. When I ride, songs will be repeated in my head whether I want them or not. If I haven't listened to music on the way to the trailhead, it might end up being my daughter's favorite Radio Disney song.

So, I like the Dead primarily, occasionally some Buffett and even some surf guitar. That way I'm rollin with a decent tune for the next hour or two.


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

*Speaking of Surf Guitar*

This guy is very talented. For some reason, the rhythm of surf just seems to go with SS'ing.


----------



## Ewokswell (Apr 6, 2009)

Public Enemy
Ramones
A Tribe Called Quest
The Dead Weather
Silversun Pickups

And I just learned about (and dig) R.L. Burnside from this thread!


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

me too long before they used Electric Worry for the Leadville movie.



CLONG said:


> Ironically...Clutch.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Funny enough this song is on my bike playlist!! If you grew up in the 80 and loved cycling you know what this is from!


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

trevrev97 said:


> me too long before they used Electric Worry for the Leadville movie.


I didn't know they were in there. Time to watch that movie I guess.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Always finding some sweet new tunes thanks to a buddy of mine :thumbsup:






Another great song is "don't you know" by Keb' Mo' but I can't find it anywhere in video form


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

The late great John Fahey.

The very best guitarist/composer/musical genius of the 20th century with a comb over to die for!


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> Seven Angels Seven Plagues
> Cave-In
> Comeback Kid
> Stretch Armstrong
> ...


Dude good choices!! Love Stretch and Shockwave! Haven't seen many people around that have even heard of them, let alone like them, but anyhow good riding music for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## SpringBranchSingleSpeedy (Apr 2, 2011)

I recommend all of the groups/artists below if you haven't already heard them:
- Out Hud
- Autolux
- Battles
- The Black Lips
- CAN (1968-1975)
- Four Tet
- Caribou
- !!! (Chk Chk Chk)
- Death From Above (1979)
- Flying Lotus
- Gang Gang Dance
- Gold Panda
- Liars
- Madvillain
- Motion Turns It On
- Omar Rodriguez-Lopez
- Thee Oh Sees
- Tobacco
- Boards of Canada
- The Sight Below
- Matthew Dear

I have an extensive library so let me know if there's something new you might be interested in.


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

Something about this album sets the perfect place of mind to find my rhythm every time!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet tunes Qanuk


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

I just stay gutta with *Juicy J*, lol.


----------



## phenotype (Apr 22, 2010)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Harleytoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Jack Johnson or Skillet radio on Pandora.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dead
Rusted Root
African folk music


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Anything Dream Theater!


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Mighty Matt said:


>


Foo Forever!


----------



## rdrice (Apr 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

There is probably a million groups/ bands I could list. I am only going to list a few that are on my mtb playlist currently though. Here goes( hip- hop then "punk":

Kats and Domer( of freeicecream.net)
Slaughterhouse
Vinnie Paz
Yak Ballz 
Dead Prez
Skyzoo
T.I. 
Wale
Z- Man
Homeboy Sandman

Dead Things
Corn on Macabre
Limpwrist
Orchid
Graf Orlok


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found these the other day, good listenin's


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm a Dream Theater fanboy when not on the bike.

Dunno how to post vids, sorry.IIRC, they have a copy function on the page you are viewing, then all you have to do is Ctl+C here.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yeah... Rancid too!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
Bloody Phoenix
Weaponizer
Magrudergrind
The Locust

That's enough auditory assault for now.....


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Anything off Pinkerton or Blue Album from Weezer, before River's blew ass.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Found these the other day, good listenin's


Dude, are you totally serious?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

old'skool said:


> I'm a Dream Theater fanboy when not on the bike.
> 
> Dunno how to post vids, sorry.IIRC, they have a copy function on the page you are viewing, then all you have to do is Ctl+C here.


DT is the best! All their concept songs are killer and their concerts are great! I gave rep for your taste in music.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Thx. Been a fan since I heard Pull Me Under on the Radio in the 90s. Seen them twice, last time they were opening for Iron Maiden.

They're a little too different for most. And the biggest complaint I hear is their vocals.....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

old'skool said:


> Thx. Been a fan since I heard Pull Me Under on the Radio in the 90s. Seen them twice, last time they were opening for Iron Maiden.
> 
> They're a little too different for most. And the biggest complaint I hear is their vocals.....


Me to, They used to play Pull Me Under on KLOS, when it came out. Then A friend that I worked out with, he worked for a recording company. His job was to go check out and find good local talent. He took me to their concert and I was hooked. So, now I see them whenever they come out to So Cal. A lot of people don't really like James Lebrie's vocals. I like them. It really gets bad when Portnoy tries to sing, but I guess that won't be a problem now.

This weekend, I'm going to see Journey, Night Ranger, and Foreigner at Irvine. Can't wait!


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

misery index, magrudergrind, in disgust or some other grindcore/death metal **** when riding, hahah it's funny sometimes i'm not realize i'm headbangin on my bike...

ow and some 90's hip hop too..


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Lately nothing gets me more pumped to ride than old Sepultura........Refuse/Resist 
Damn, when will my music taste mature ? lol


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

adjitridika: Holy crap some one else on here knows Magrudergrind! Hell yeah. You listen to any of the other stuff that I posted too? I guess I should have expected at least one person to know some of the bands it just throws me off when I come across that person.


----------



## adjitridika (Dec 24, 2010)

yo monzie from your list i dig dead prez, orchid, and limp wrist
hey you know, orchid is what "emo" should be haha


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I would say more scream- o. If there was a just god I would be able to say I like scream- o without getting flack for it. I put Comadre in that category too. I'll link it when I'm not on my slow a$$ phone, they're dope. You should check out some of the other bands I posted all quality, since you're into that kind of music.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

My standard 90's ska and punk repertoire: Bosstones, RBF, Rancid, op-ivy, NoFX, bouncing souls, Dance hall crashers, toasters, ramones, etc, etc.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW. I need to stick to the singlespeed forums. Sounds like all the cool people are here. If you have the time or inclination, a fellow singlespeeder needs some backup:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=726057


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

BTW, I like a mix of reagge and metal on my playlist. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## photogbrett (Jul 12, 2011)

Any of Excision's mixes (shambhala) are fun to wobble up and down the trail to.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Comadre
Guns and Rosa Parks
Detestation
Fleas and Lice
Cripple Bastards
Spitting Teeth
Disfear

More on the way; you know how I do.


----------



## aTomOfAllTrades (Apr 22, 2010)

On the way there and getting ready:
Sevendust
Avenged Sevenfold
Foo Fighters (loud stuff)
Lo-Pro
Taproot
Flyleaf

And my personal favorite get pumped for thrashing on a bike music: He Is Legend. 
Any of their stuff is good, this song is their one music video that I find endlessly amusing, mainly because it's loud, energy music and puppets





When actually riding SS though, silence is much preferred, just the crunch of stuff underneath the tires. I even have a crappy 16 POE freehub just because it's inaudible when coasting on the trail.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

great ride home get to laugh a bit

Alan Jackson - Long Way To Go - YouTube


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I load several types of music on the ipod and let it play at random. 
Anything from the Foo Fighters, Incubus, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Taking Back Sunday kind of genre to start the ride. 

Somewhere in the ride bluegrass starts to com into play. Old Crow Medicine Show or especially Iron Horse covering Modest Mouse

I have also have some JJ Grey and Mofro on every playlist i have ever created


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the Who's "Real Me"....Keith Moon destroying his drum kit in that song just gets me pissed off and able to destroy my trails


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm digging this more than the original :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

fiddlr40 said:


>


That is f'n rad... Not quite sure why the bongo joe video didn't embed... whatev's.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, are you totally serious?


totally serious about what? apologies for the late reply


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

old'skool said:


> I'm a Dream Theater fanboy when not on the bike.


I'm with ya here. While I love their music, the odd time signatures in many of the songs will totally FUBAR any sort of "structure" or cadence. However, while not on the bike I find that the long break in "The Count of Tuscany" has me envisioning long, flowing singletrack with the sun shining through the trees........................Jordan really does a masterful job of moving that song along with his work.

To stay on topic, I'll roll with:

Faith No More
[07] FAITH NO MORE - Poker Face (Lady Gaga) / Chinese Arithmetic (Download Festival 2009) *Sync* HQ - YouTube

Pantera
Slayer
Machine Head

Rodney Crowell
Rodney Crowell - Fate's Right Hand Live - YouTube

Cash!
Iron Maiden

David Pastorius and Local 518
David Pastorius and Local 518 "The Chase" - YouTube


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

This...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

these guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

Porcupine Tree
Dream Theatre
Gov Mule


----------



## ferros (Nov 8, 2010)

The black keys or some rock/raggae. .


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot - YouTube


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

the creaking of my Bottom Bracket as I hammer up a steep


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

boostin said:


> the creaking of my Bottom Bracket as I hammer up a steep


Grease it up Scotty!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

wjphillips said:


> Grease it up Scotty!


I am going to break it down tomorrow, I swear


----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bush - Glycerine - YouTube


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

So, would I have received less neg rep had I used the search function and dug up this old thread before starting a new one?

I've been naughty.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Love these guys. Strong work.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I have not sent you any negative rep my friend, I assure you of that. I am at my rep limit for today, but tomorrow you will be getting some positive from me :thumbsup:


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 29, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I have not sent you any negative rep my friend, I assure you of that. I am at my rep limit for today, but tomorrow you will be getting some positive from me :thumbsup:


Samsies. :rockon:


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I realize this probably isn't everyone's taste in music, but if you can tolerate it give this album a listen (the following 6 songs). The story it tells, if listened to in order, is fantastic.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

Good for those long climbs!!!!

The Trammps - Disco Inferno - YouTube


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

gotta be fast and heavy pre race. korn, rob zombie, deftones

mellow post race. barenaked ladies, dave matthews

i dont listen while i ride. i enjoy the sounds of nature and my kingzzzz


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

Modest Mouse 
Misfits
Medeski Martin & Wood
Greatful Dead
Toots and the Maytals
Metallica (before they started sucking)
Anthrax..... 
....The list goes on...but nothing whilst ridding! (Per-ride and long runs)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

These guys have been all that's been playing for me lately..even though I barely listen to music and ride, I listen to music quite a bit everywhere else..Love this song.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Budos Band? Blech. Had you mentioned this last year I could have hooked it up with all the free Budos shirts you cared to have( I used to print them). Might still be able to finagle you some. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

:band:

The rest of my playlist
Reddit Playlist - YouTube


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bad Brains, Minor Threat, Scream, Dag Nasty ect..or maybe some Motorhead. i don't listen while riding, but these bands are going through my head. Rod Steward???? Your SS must be 22/24.Just kiddddding, 
i think.


----------



## crankless (Apr 7, 2012)

Mastodon , Lamb of God , Blotted Science and also K-Pop . ahahahah Girl's Generation :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Anything Dream Theater!


----------



## hi desert clyde (Sep 10, 2011)

Reggae/Punk/Metal casserole including:

Midnite
PeterTosh
Ziggy Marley
Althea and Donna
Eek A Mouse

Pantera
Superjoint Ritual
Machinehead
Metallica Garage Days
Soulfly
Bad Religion
Good Riddance 
Old AFI
RATM
Celtic Frost


----------



## ldebid (May 16, 2011)

...And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead
Trail of Dead - Totally Natural (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Tonight it's vintage Night Ranger!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

This!


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)




----------

